

FLIR Lepton Thermal Camera for Hobbyists - pureengineering
http://www.pureengineering.com/projects/lepton

======
pureengineering
[http://www.pureengineering.com/projects/lepton](http://www.pureengineering.com/projects/lepton)
[https://www.tindie.com/products/PureEngineering/flir-
lepton-...](https://www.tindie.com/products/PureEngineering/flir-lepton-
thermal-camera-breakout-2/) [https://groupgets.com/campaigns/31-flir-lepton-
thermal-image...](https://groupgets.com/campaigns/31-flir-lepton-thermal-
imager-batch-2) [http://hackaday.com/2014/09/13/a-breakout-board-for-a-
flir-l...](http://hackaday.com/2014/09/13/a-breakout-board-for-a-flir-lepton/)
[http://hackaday.io/project/3000-Flir-Lepton-Thermal-
Camera-B...](http://hackaday.io/project/3000-Flir-Lepton-Thermal-Camera-
Breakout)

